# Thank You All For The Help I did it and Din't even Gag Up lunch!



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 10, 2010)

I so am grateful for everyone help and the respirator and Vicks allowed me to make a lovely beautiful pen and key  chain. 

Also all of you that helped figure out not to buff at 5 million mph this is my first veal buffing system success. 

Please comment good bad and indifferent. This pens really belongs to a bunch of IAP members. With all the help I got here I may even use the rest of the antler for some more. SUPER THANKS!


----------



## danroggensee (Jan 10, 2010)

Thoughs look great glad to see you manup and did them LOl

Great job.

Dannie


----------



## CaptG (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job Karin.  We expect to see more.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pen, glad you were able to finish it.

Jamie


----------



## keithlong (Jan 10, 2010)

Good Job, glad you went ahead and done it. Show us more of them in the future.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 10, 2010)

woot woot! 

Lookin good! 


Out of curiosity, what speed did you end up at with the beall? I use 3200 rpm i believe (fastest belt setting, and no. 3 on the EVS of my jet mini)


----------



## markgum (Jan 10, 2010)

excellant work.  I've been thinking about using the rifle clip but havn't bought any yet.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 10, 2010)

RAdams said:


> woot woot!
> 
> Lookin good!
> 
> ...



I think I should speed up just a tad but not that fast I am at slowest speed of 500. might bump it up a bit more.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good to me.  Especially like the shape of the key chain.  Keep it up and soon you'll be answering more questions than asking.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work Karin, very pretty pen, and those antler tip key rings are great items.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 10, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> I so am grateful for everyone help and the respirator and Vicks allowed me to make a lovely beautiful pen and key  chain.
> 
> Also all of you that helped figure out not to buff at 5 million mph this is my first veal buffing system success.
> 
> Please comment good bad and indifferent. This pens really belongs to a bunch of IAP members. With all the help I got here I may even use the rest of the antler for some more. SUPER THANKS!




Good job!  Good looking pen!  How do you buff Veal? :wink:


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 10, 2010)

> this is my first *veal* buffing system success


 
I about fell out of my chair I was laughing so hard:tongue:. Coming from someone that cooks for a living it provided an interesting visual!!!!:biggrin:

Don't mind me...


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my!!!! now I have the visual and add to that I was cutting animal parts and I hope no one knocks on my door for butcher work.


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 10, 2010)

Karin,I did my first 2 antler pens this weekend.One with the rifle and the other with a deer head.I like the way they finish.Don't like the smell. Great job on them.Keep up the good work.  Todd


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldwagon said:


> Karin,I did my first 2 antler pens this weekend.One with the rifle and the other with a deer head.I like the way they finish.Don't like the smell. Great job on them.Keep up the good work.  Todd



Ok that's great!!! I want to see pictures!!! Please!! This was my first and as long as repirator and Vicks keeps working I had fun and enjoyed it enough to do it again!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 11, 2010)

very nice


----------



## CSue (Jan 11, 2010)

Both look great Karin!  Nice work.


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 11, 2010)

Way to goo!


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay,  You can quit posting now Karin! Looking good. Great use of the antler tip. I've got one similar I've been trying to find a use for. A quick tip sorta late, cut with a hand saw to greatly reduce the odor. A band saw = high speed = friction = heat = cooking/burning antler = stink. Keep up the great work.........


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr Vic said:


> Okay,  You can quit posting now Karin! Looking good. Great use of the antler tip. I've got one similar I've been trying to find a use for. A quick tip sorta late, cut with a hand saw to greatly reduce the odor. A band saw = high speed = friction = heat = cooking/burning antler = stink. Keep up the great work.........




   Well you see now I would not be posting accept for the fact is that everyone here keeps giving me ideas and helping me make the ideas come to real life and the rules are no pic didn't happen! there for with this all being the case I believe the IAP culture is forcing me to post...


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 11, 2010)

nice job!  

Jennifer


----------



## Bree (Jan 11, 2010)

Great combo!  Some lucky hunter is going to be very happy with that set.  Great job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

